# SM-It has been a wonderful "Maltesey" year!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe it has been a year already since I introduced my sweet Rose & Lily and joined SM. What a year it has been! This forum is so much more than I expected. In my first year, I have learned so much about caring for, training, and spoiling my Maltese and I believe they are happier and healthier as a result. My bond with them has deepened. I have "met" some very interesting people, got up to speed on food, shampoos, and caring for teeth. But it didn't stop there. I learned about rescue and was privileged to participate in helping these poor, unfortunate fluffs. SM is heavily involved in rescue both collectively and personally. I went on my first "meetup" and will soon be going on my first "mega" meetup. I have gotten gifts, cards, and cool stuff for Rose & Lily. I have seen beautiful pics not only of fluffs, but of beautiful places, sunsets, and people. I have laughed and I have cried. I made some wonderful friends and I have grown.:wub: SM, you have been a blessing in my life and the lives of so many fluffs and people. I love you, SM!!:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow...*sniff* ....that was beautiful......April, you've become an important part of our little community in such a short time. I'm proud to be a part of our family. :thumbsup: And to think we wouldn't even know each other if it weren't for these little white fluffy dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April -- HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.:chili::chili: What a beautiful post about SM and what it means to you. I share the same sentiments. I couldn't imagine not having Tyler or my SM family in my life. You have been a wonderful contributor in so many areas and we just love little Lily and Rose. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Time passes fast when you have fun!

Happy 1st anniversary! 

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:

You, Rose and Lily are well loved here!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Wow...*sniff* ....that was beautiful......April, you've become an important part of our little community in such a short time. I'm proud to be a part of our family. :thumbsup: And to think we wouldn't even know each other if it weren't for these little white fluffy dogs.


Awe-:hugging::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Time passes fast when you have fun!
> 
> Happy 1st anniversary!
> 
> ...


Awe-thank you so much!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April -- HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.:chili::chili: What a beautiful post about SM and what it means to you. I share the same sentiments. I couldn't imagine not having Tyler or my SM family in my life. You have been a wonderful contributor in so many areas and we just love little Lily and Rose. :wub::wub:


Thank you, Sue! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was sweet, April! Glad you joined SM. You've been a great contributor and have adorable baby maltesies. LOL! Love that maltesey word now!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow, April. I'm so impressed that you just jumped right in once you joined SM. I didn't realize you had been here for just one year, but you have almost 2,000 posts!!!!! I think your sentiments about our amazing SM family are shared by most of us. You have a wonderful way of putting it into words. Happy Anniversary! :chili:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy 1st anniversary 
I agreed with you bout SM. Me too so happy that I joined the forum and I'd learn a lot about trainings, behaviors, etc from SM and glad to know friends who share same love towards this breed. It could be great if I too have a chance to join any gathering with you all since I'm staying far away from you all


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cosy said:


> That was sweet, April! Glad you joined SM. You've been a great contributor and have adorable baby maltesies. LOL! Love that maltesey word now!


Thanks, Brit! I made up that word. "Maltesey" means anything only a Maltese would do. (Like when they fluff their little tails. You know what I mean) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I can't believe it has been a year already since I introduced my sweet Rose & Lily and joined SM. What a year it has been! This forum is so much more than I expected. In my first year, I have learned so much about caring for, training, and spoiling my Maltese and I believe they are happier and healthier as a result. My bond with them has deepened. I have "met" some very interesting people, got up to speed on food, shampoos, and caring for teeth. But it didn't stop there. I learned about rescue and was privileged to participate in helping these poor, unfortunate fluffs. SM is heavily involved in rescue both collectively and personally. I went on my first "meetup" and will soon be going on my first "mega" meetup. I have gotten gifts, cards, and cool stuff for Rose & Lily. I have seen beautiful pics not only of fluffs, but of beautiful places, sunsets, and people. I have laughed and I have cried. I made some wonderful friends and I have grown.:wub: SM, you have been a blessing in my life and the lives of so many fluffs and people. I love you, SM!!:sLo_grouphug3:


:cheer:Happy Anniversary April, Rose, and Lily!!:cheer:

I am so happy that you joined our SM family. You express beautifully how special SM is to so many of us. We love you and your precious and beautiful fluff babies!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Wow, April. I'm so impressed that you just jumped right in once you joined SM. I didn't realize you had been here for just one year, but you have almost 2,000 posts!!!!! I think your sentiments about our amazing SM family are shared by most of us. You have a wonderful way of putting it into words. Happy Anniversary! :chili:


 Thanks, Deb! Love your siggy.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:Happy Anniversary April, Rose, and Lily!!:cheer:
> 
> I am so happy that you joined our SM family. You express beautifully how special SM is to so many of us. We love you and your precious and beautiful fluff babies!!


 Thank you, Marie! :heart::smootch::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April, I am so glad you found SM, what would we do without you and the girls.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh April, that was so sweet. I saw you on Josy's FB before here and fell in love with Rose and Lily..my MiMi's cousins. But SM really brings all of us crazy Malt moms together. It is kind of a secure pocket of like minds in a huge universe. It's good to feel friendship and closeness in an enormous world.:aktion033:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

You are right SM has been a blessing for me too. I am glad that you have written this post. I can't say how much I appreciate this site. When I read your post I had a big huge smile on my face. WE APPRECIATE YOU TOO!!!!
:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! it seems that you have been with us much longer, very much part of SM :tender: What a beautiful post. I share your sentiments :grouphug:

Love love love your babies too. :wub: :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH calls SM---"my (sandi's) sorority." 
I am glad to be a part of people who love their babies and share that love & knowledge w/others of like-mind. 
And April, I am looking foward to meeting you in Hilton Head! not to forget Rose & Lily! And Kitzi says "I would never forget those two!"


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh april i know exactly what you mean as i ditto everything u have said !!!! happy 1 yr anniversary to u , rose & lily !!!!! love u guys .. 
dolce sens special kissies to lily !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm so glad that you, precious Lily and sweet Rose found SM and joined in our fun and craziness. We love having you as a friend, contributor and member of our SM family. Truly can't believe it's ONLY been a year. 

And I whole heartedly agree with all that you said in your op.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

@ Paula, Sylvia, Audrey, Maureen, Sandi, Liza, and Lynn-thank you so much my sweet friends. God bless you all.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to you and your beautiful girls!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Anniversary April, Lily and Rose :wub: I am happy that you found SM =) It has been great having you as a member in SM ^_^ and looking forward to seeing more of the girls :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Kat and Donna!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, I feel the same way about finding SM...it's been about a year for Bailey and I too! I'm really looking forward to actually getting my own maltese one of these days! 

I'm glad you, Rose and Lily are on SM!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy 1 year April, Rose, and Lily!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

